# Abbruch einer for Schleife



## M.I.G (4. Apr 2008)

gibt es einen Befehl mit dem ich eine for Schleife abbrechen kann


----------



## maki (4. Apr 2008)

break


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Apr 2008)

_break_, wenn du nur die Schleife abbrechen willst, _return_, wenn du eine Methode abbrechen willst.


----------



## M.I.G (4. Apr 2008)

Jo thx


----------

